# Intermittent oil temp signal?



## Binggo (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone else having this problem? Most typical during warm up, but sometimes at operating temp. Signal seems to fully cut out, both gauge and mfi drop to nothing then will cut back in and shoot straight up to whatever temp is. It seems accurate when sending. 

Any insight into cause, and how the ecu may be using this signal (ie what other function parameters may be getting thrown out of whack by this signal loss)?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

That's odd, I wonder if it's just a gauge issue and not the signal? Possibly the connector is loose or there may be a short in the line. You don't get any warning lights do you?

posted via tapatalk


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Mine has done this since day one. Talked to dealer about it several times. There was a discussion here about it a while back too. It usually happens in the first 20 miles and affects nothing. Turns out, it's an issue with the actual software (vs. coding like vag-com). VW knows about it and has been working on some new code to fix it. But so far, nothing solves it entirely.


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Intermittent Oil Temp Signal*

I noticed this shortly after I took delivery of my 2013.5 Turbo Beetle Convertible, prior to this I owned a 2012 Turbo Beetle Coupe. The dealer troubleshoot this for two days and contacted VW. They told me that the intermittent oil temperature is a self test function the car runs if it has been sitting for a certain amount of hour, approximately 8 hours. The computer induces faults into the oil temperature sensor to simulate faults in other sensors. Once the oil temperature reaches its normal operating temp it stops. By the way I have noted that the Gen 3 2.0 Turbo runs a noticeably lower oil temperature than the Gen 2 2.0 Turbo, typically about 10 degrees.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

Two problems with this story (and I use the word story on purpose). 

First, what's the reasoning for doing this after the engine has been running? Seems if this were true, all self-tests would be conducted on first start up not after the engine has been running for a bit. 

Second, it does it random. If this were the case it should do it EVERY time it's sat for more than 8 hours (according to the story). And it doesn't. There's days it doesn't do it at all with the same conditions. (Mine sits in the garage at night and I drive it to work every morning on the same route at the same time of day. So it's very consistent driving during the week.) And even when it does do it, there's no pattern to it. It just drops and then comes back shortly thereafter. Some days it dies it more than others too. 

Sorry, I think the dealer was just trying to placate you because they don't know the solution. 

Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Binggo (Aug 12, 2015)

Agreed those explanations are excuses, it's clear the signal is looping/being interrupted during some cycling process but that's a description of the problem rather than a justification or solution. 

I've started reading it as a warning that the car isn't fully at operating temp, kind of a not cleared for take off signal.. But it's also a constant reminder that this car has no idea what's going on with itself. Not a great feeling.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

I think you're reading to much into this. I agree it's an annoyance. But it's temporary and only the oil temp. It's not like the computer is forgetting where the throttle is at the moment or how to work the ABS system.


----------



## Binggo (Aug 12, 2015)

This has gotten worse for me, continuing past initial warm up through multi hour road trips. I'm about to go past my warranty so I'll look into at least logging my complaint with VW and will update with any new info I may get. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Binggo (Aug 12, 2015)

Finally got this problem sorted (fingers crossed). Dealer had the car for two weeks trying to figure it out. :banghead:

Their story is that there are a few batches of bad oil temp / level sensors, replaced with part # 03F-907-660-E under warranty.


----------



## GZB (Jul 14, 2014)

And it fixed the problem? No more drops at all?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Binggo (Aug 12, 2015)

Fingers crossed, no more drops. Did a 600 mile roadtrip since then and watched it the whole time, lots of commuting as well. I'll update if it comes back.


----------

